# Denver Social Anxiety/Public Speaking Anxiety Group



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

We offer a group for people who suffer from social anxiety, performance anxiety, or public speaking anxiety. In the group, you will have the opportunity to practice public speaking in a non-threatening environment. It is also a support group where you can share your experiences and get input from others. Or you can just come in and observe if you don't feel comfortable speaking. There is no pressure to participate, although the most effective way to overcome your anxiety is by exposing yourself to anxiety inducing situations.

What to expect at the meetings:
* Brief overview of the group and its format
* Introductions - tell the group something about yourself.
* Sharing of techniques that may help others
* Speeches, performances, tell a joke, or anything you want to do in front of the group.
* General discussion
* Closing comments and announcements

We can also tailor the group to special needs such as practicing for job interviews or role playing. The group is free and run by group members.

[email protected]
http://psg.awardspace.com


----------



## DayTrader (Aug 9, 2004)

Cool I'll try to attend. How many are in your group? A don't have a huge problem speaking in front of a few people but larger groups freak me out........
:um


----------

